# libpurple problem with Pidgin 2.3.1 [SOLVED]

## NetCutter

Hello,

I have a problem with Pidgin. 

When I merge it from portage it works great. But when I add new account on it and then stop pidgin...

I can start it again    :Confused: 

It says:

```
nc@gentoo ~ $ pidgin

pidgin: symbol lookup error: pidgin: undefined symbol: purple_account_get_current_error

nc@gentoo ~ $ 

When I clean .purple/ everything it starts againg, but... after add new account... you already know the rest :lol:

```

In the bug reports of pidgin I found one more user with the same problem on RedHat, I think. But... the solve is:

```
The problem is that you have pidgin installed from an RPM trying to use

 libpurple installed from source. Remove your source version and it will

 work ("make uninstall" in the top directory of the source you installed

 from should remove it)
```

Yeah, but... my libpurple is in pidgin package, and they both compiled. 

```
nc@gentoo ~ $ equery files pidgin | grep purple

/etc/gconf/schemas/purple.schemas

/usr/bin/purple-client-example

/usr/bin/purple-remote

/usr/bin/purple-send

/usr/bin/purple-send-async

/usr/bin/purple-url-handler

/usr/include/libpurple

/usr/include/libpurple/account.h

/usr/include/libpurple/accountopt.h

/usr/include/libpurple/blist.h

/usr/include/libpurple/buddyicon.h

/usr/include/libpurple/certificate.h

/usr/include/libpurple/cipher.h

/usr/include/libpurple/circbuffer.h

/usr/include/libpurple/cmds.h

/usr/include/libpurple/connection.h

/usr/include/libpurple/conversation.h

/usr/include/libpurple/core.h

/usr/include/libpurple/dbus-bindings.h

/usr/include/libpurple/dbus-define-api.h

/usr/include/libpurple/dbus-maybe.h

/usr/include/libpurple/dbus-purple.h

/usr/include/libpurple/dbus-server.h

/usr/include/libpurple/dbus-types.h

/usr/include/libpurple/dbus-useful.h

/usr/include/libpurple/debug.h

/usr/include/libpurple/desktopitem.h

/usr/include/libpurple/dnsquery.h

/usr/include/libpurple/dnssrv.h

/usr/include/libpurple/eventloop.h

/usr/include/libpurple/ft.h

/usr/include/libpurple/gaim-compat.h

/usr/include/libpurple/idle.h

/usr/include/libpurple/imgstore.h

/usr/include/libpurple/log.h

/usr/include/libpurple/mime.h

/usr/include/libpurple/nat-pmp.h

/usr/include/libpurple/network.h

/usr/include/libpurple/notify.h

/usr/include/libpurple/ntlm.h

/usr/include/libpurple/plugin.h

/usr/include/libpurple/pluginpref.h

/usr/include/libpurple/pounce.h

/usr/include/libpurple/prefs.h

/usr/include/libpurple/privacy.h

/usr/include/libpurple/proxy.h

/usr/include/libpurple/prpl.h

/usr/include/libpurple/purple.h

/usr/include/libpurple/request.h

/usr/include/libpurple/roomlist.h

/usr/include/libpurple/savedstatuses.h

/usr/include/libpurple/server.h

/usr/include/libpurple/signals.h

/usr/include/libpurple/sound.h

/usr/include/libpurple/sslconn.h

/usr/include/libpurple/status.h

/usr/include/libpurple/stringref.h

/usr/include/libpurple/stun.h

/usr/include/libpurple/upnp.h

/usr/include/libpurple/util.h

/usr/include/libpurple/value.h

/usr/include/libpurple/version.h

/usr/include/libpurple/whiteboard.h

/usr/include/libpurple/xmlnode.h

/usr/lib/libpurple-client.la

/usr/lib/libpurple-client.so

/usr/lib/libpurple-client.so.0

/usr/lib/libpurple-client.so.0.3.1

/usr/lib/libpurple.la

/usr/lib/libpurple.so

/usr/lib/libpurple.so.0

/usr/lib/libpurple.so.0.3.1

/usr/lib/pkgconfig/purple.pc

/usr/lib/purple-2

/usr/lib/purple-2/autoaccept.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/autoaccept.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/buddynote.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/buddynote.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/dbus-example.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/dbus-example.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/idle.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/idle.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/joinpart.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/joinpart.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/libaim.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/libaim.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/libicq.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/libicq.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/libirc.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/libirc.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/libjabber.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/libjabber.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/libjabber.so.0

/usr/lib/purple-2/libjabber.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/purple-2/libmsn.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/libmsn.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/libmyspace.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/libmyspace.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/liboscar.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/liboscar.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/liboscar.so.0

/usr/lib/purple-2/liboscar.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib/purple-2/libsimple.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/libsimple.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/libxmpp.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/libxmpp.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/libyahoo.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/libyahoo.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/log_reader.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/log_reader.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/newline.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/newline.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/offlinemsg.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/offlinemsg.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/perl.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/perl.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/psychic.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/psychic.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/ssl-gnutls.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/ssl-gnutls.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/ssl-nss.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/ssl-nss.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/ssl.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/ssl.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/statenotify.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/statenotify.so

/usr/lib/purple-2/tcl.la

/usr/lib/purple-2/tcl.so

/usr/share/aclocal/purple.m4

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_1.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_10.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_100.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_11.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_12.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_13.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_14.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_15.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_16.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_17.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_18.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_19.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_2.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_20.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_21.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_22.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_23.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_24.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_25.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_26.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_27.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_28.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_29.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_3.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_30.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_31.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_32.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_33.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_34.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_35.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_36.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_37.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_38.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_39.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_4.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_40.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_41.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_42.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_43.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_44.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_45.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_46.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_47.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_48.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_49.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_5.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_50.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_51.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_52.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_53.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_54.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_55.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_56.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_57.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_58.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_59.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_6.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_60.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_61.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_62.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_63.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_64.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_65.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_66.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_67.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_68.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_69.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_7.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_70.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_71.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_72.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_73.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_74.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_75.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_76.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_77.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_78.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_79.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_8.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_80.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_81.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_82.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_83.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_84.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_85.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_86.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_87.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_88.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_89.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_9.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_90.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_91.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_92.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_93.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_94.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_95.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_96.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_97.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_98.png

/usr/share/pixmaps/purple/buddy_icons/qq/qq_99.png

/usr/share/purple

/usr/share/purple/ca-certs

/usr/share/purple/ca-certs/Equifax_Secure_CA.pem

/usr/share/purple/ca-certs/GTE_CyberTrust_Global_Root.pem

/usr/share/purple/ca-certs/Microsoft_Secure_Server_Authority.pem

/usr/share/purple/ca-certs/Verisign_Class3_Primary_CA.pem

/usr/share/purple/ca-certs/Verisign_RSA_Secure_Server_CA.pem

/usr/share/sounds/purple

/usr/share/sounds/purple/alert.wav

/usr/share/sounds/purple/login.wav

/usr/share/sounds/purple/logout.wav

/usr/share/sounds/purple/receive.wav

/usr/share/sounds/purple/send.wav

nc@gentoo ~ $ 

```

Here is it my emerge --info:

```
gentoo nc # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.13GHz

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 22 Feb 2008 15:46:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.bg/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="en bg"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.bg/gentoo-portage/"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa apache2 avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cli cracklib crypt ctype cups curl dbus djvu dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread encode ffmpeg flac fortran freetype fuse gd gdbm glitz gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv isdnlog java jpeg libcaca live mad matroska midi mikmod mmx mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt-static quicktime readline real reflection samba sasl sdl session spl sse sse2 ssl svg svga tcl tcpd theora truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis wifi win32codecs x86 xanim xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en bg" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

gentoo nc # 

```

Pidgin Version is 2.3.1

Thanks in advance!

edit: Forgot to say. Pidgin is compiled with these USE flags:

dbus gnutls gstreamer gtk ncurses nls perl sasl tclLast edited by NetCutter on Sat Feb 23, 2008 2:18 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NetCutter

I solved the problem with libpurple.

I just remove pidgin, and then one by one delete all the libpurple files that wasn't been removed by portage.

Just:

```
emerge -C pidgin

updatedb

locate libpurple

--handy-removing--
```

Now pidgin is working great.

[SOLVED]

----------

